# Struggling with severe IBS-C at 19 years old



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi there,

This is my first post on any online forum for IBS sufferers and I guess a 'cry for help' or at least an ask for some sort of reassurance...
I'm a 19 year old female student at university and I have been suffering with constipation for a few years now, on and off probably since I was 14 or 15. This year has been a rocky road in terms of my IBS and I have only just come to terms with the fact that my IBS-C is quite serious... after years of pretending it wasn't!

I have struggled with undiagnosed depression and generalised anxiety for the same period of time as my IBS, which also comes when it wants. More recently I have been having regular panic attacks, which spur on my constipation and pain from my awful haemmeroids (which seem to prevent any movement also.)

I have seen my gp about it all and have been told to exercise more, eat fibre and drink water, alongside a prescription to a laxative....Wonderful!  This hasn't helped whatsoever and I have been left worrying that things are getting worse internally... I often have panic attacks after going to the toilet as it is a very distressing experience. it's debilitating in my everyday life and I feel like it's never going to get better. The haemmeroids seems to be getting worse after a prescription of ointment, and my bowel movement is so unpredictable I really do dread going to the toilet!

I take a measure of Forever living Aloe Vera daily, and I am also a pescetarian, but recently changed to a vegan, gluten free, low FODMAP diet specifically for my IBS. This seems to be helping but is still in the early stages (1 month) and I am struggling to find suitable meals, reasonably priced alternatives (as I am a student) all with the nutrients I need to be healthy aswell! It's a nightmare of a juggling act really!

Anyway, tomorrow I have an appointment with my GP to have blood tests and wait and see if I have coeliac disease or another condition...

I'm so sorry in advance and appreciate absolutely any comments. I suppose I just want someone who I understands this horrible condition to let me know that I am not going to die and the effect it is having on my body and mental health won't last forever. I feel the fact that I am only 19 years old is quite worrying as I'm concerned it will never leave me and will create even more long term problems in the future.

Just on a final note, I really want to say that I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy! it's been a horrible year and I'm looking forward to finding a way out of this hole! hoping that this step - talking to other people who suffer from IBS C might be able to help. I'm sure you're all really lovely people and I look forward to getting involved!

phew, that felt good. 
if you have read this far, thank you so much for your patience.

Take care and keep smiling  
x


----------



## Grace Grantham Barnard (Dec 12, 2015)

Dear Hannah,

We are all in this together. I've had constipation and hemorrhoids most my life but it has changed in a worse way in the past 5 months( defecating only a little piece at a time).I've also lost 35 pounds not by choice and have no energy. I had a colonoscopy last month.Don't get one as miralax and other laxatives completely kill all of your good bacteria in your colon. Research the FODMAP diet. No caffeine,alcohol,chocolate,gluten, starchy foods, sugar. I know it's sad because you are left with fish,chicken, some vegetables and some fruits. Some foods high on the FODMAP diet like celery, and other greens actually can give you more gas and discomfort. Find a good Probiotic. I'm going to get VSL3.I read about it from a leading Gastro Dr. online. Take COQ10, Magnesium Citride, Vitamin C-high doses and fish oil. I will pray that somehow we al get better.If you learn anything new, please share.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Some options

castor oil 2 tablespoons

prune juice until full

Magnesium early in the day...cacao, pumpkin seeds (much magnesium is toxic unless its from real food)

Forget the fish oil like the previous poster said. 99% of fish oil is rancid, meaning it's useless. The paint industry had all this leftover fish oil that wasn't being used and then some people got the brilliant idea of selling it back to the public and labeling it 'health food.' Scam.

Eat at least 3 almonds, one prune and half a kiwi for breakfast for one week as a remedy. Eat nothing else for breakfast.

Take a look at your kidney health. Kidney electrically shunts to the large intestine. Eat whole cranberries or grape wine or grape wine vinegar at exactly 6:00 pm.

Hemorrhoid symptoms are actually a liver problem in my research. Clean the liver by eating more roots foods for dinner: beets, carrots, artichokes and whole potatoes are good examples. If nothing else you can take carrot juice and cayenne at the evening meal.


----------



## HelloJacob (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello!

I am suffering from similar issues, and am very much younger than you. Mind you, I will not state my age, but I am. I have had hemorrhoids since I was roughly 9ish. I have also had IBS - A for as long as I can remember. Please take everyone recommendations with a grain of salt *cough cough poster above me cough cough*. You should go and find a good gastroenterologist. Also, you may want to seek help for the GAD. I personally have Generalized Anxiety Disorder aswell as Social Anxiety Disorder.

The low FODMAP diet did next to nothing for me, except for make me very hungry all the time! You simply cannot eat anything on that diet that in my opinion the fatigue and headaches (literal and the ones from trying to find meals) are not worth it.

Just to clear some things up, hemorrhoids are not a liver issue. If you can show me substantial research that they are, I will believe you. Hemorrhoids are simply inflamed veins around the anus and lower rectum. Doing any such "cleanse" will not help. What you should do, is possibly try something like "Preparation - H" to help reduce inflammation and discomfort. If that does not work, you should present your issues as hemorrhoids instead of a bowel issue to your GP, since he would be more likely to deal with that rather than the bowel issues (based on past experiences of yours).

"Cleansing" your kidneys is most likely going to do as much as drinking a large glass of water.

Fish oil may help, indeed, but you must be careful. For you see, I cannot have actual "fish oil" as it causes me to have extremely bad D. I prefer to use an algae derived oil.

Magnesium citrate may help in low doses. Some naturopathic physicians prescribe magnesium citrate for anxiety and panic disorders, so it may help with that in very low doses.

Polyethylene glycol 3350 (Brand name: MiraLAX) may help draw more water into the colon, and cause softer bowel movements with less straining to help with hemorrhoids. Take this in lower doses in the morning. You don't want it to have a laxative effect, just draw a little more water into the colon.

Anyway, if you have insomnia related to anxiety, amitriptyline in low doses (e.g. 10mg, 25mg) may be helpful for your insomnia and IBS. If you do not want the sedation that accompanies amitriptyline you could always choose a low dose of its metabolite nortryptyline. Of course you are not the one choosing, but your physician...

If you can't tell, I love to talk. Please PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

"You don't learn much after the age of three because you talk, talk, talk, talk, talk."

"The three major stress levels are what you put in your mouth, to be a loser, and to live to die. Your own mouth lets you down. The body doesn't let you down."

Putting disease labels on yourself helps nothing. You are a winner!


----------



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just want to say thanks for all the advice, I really appreciate the time you put in to give me some answers.

I understand that it's about finding a balance that works for you individually. Granted this is very hard, but I shall keep posting what works and stay positive!

Hope Christmas hasn't been too hard for you all and that you have been able to find some respite. It's been a very difficult time in terms of the IBS-c for me as it has been hard to avoid the bad foods that make it worse! I have been in agony with the constipation today and had to make small steps to keep going - a bath, a walk, lots of peppermint tea! I find it reassuring to see on certain blogs that lots of people struggle at this time of year aswell.

Stay well and all the best for the new year.

For me the new year will be a new start and I am excited to look after my body!

Take care

-H x


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought I posted this earlier, but looking ^up there^ I guess I did not? (Maybe I posted it in the wrong forum, or it got deleted, or something....No idea.)

Anyhow, second attempt:

This has worked really well for me (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## Severe IBS-C (Jan 2, 2016)

I would like to say that everything I say is without any bias I'm 32-year-old professional male currently on probation. I had battled with addiction for 15 years. On June 6, 2013 I finally got sober. Within the first few weeks of inpatient rehab,I was admitted to the emergency room for abdominal pain. I was told that it was just gas and would pass.I left rehab Fourth of July and moved to a different location. I lived in a sober house, for A little over a year. I was active member of Alcoholics Anonymous and also throughout my time there I spent several nights in the hospital.Ihad a colonoscopy and endoscopic performed and many months in pain.I was told to change my diet and so I did I also stop smoking and started going to the gym and it got better for a short while .I was offered a career back home to the same place I grew up in and where I got high. I immediately got plugged in to AA. few short months after returning home for over a year and a half I had another flareup. I was in constant pain calling out of work every other week. I immediately called a Gastro doctor I was given the same information as the previous doctor. Eat well take fiber take this pill and this pill for that pill. None of it worked I continue to struggle with pain and now also depression. I have an intense career in car sales being a ready ADD only makes this worse. I prayed meditated and was also in therapy along with recovery. I could not get any clear answers until one day I met someone with IBS-C.We both have a lot in common as far as our symptoms go. He told me he was on medical marijuana that was the first time I heard of this. After much thought and speaking to my sponsor along with other recovered alcoholics.I decided to ask my doctor about this and he gave me a referral for medical marijuana.I am immediately took it upon myself to try it right away even though I know it wasn't legal and everyone around me did not agree with my decision. The following week I had a flareup and I immediately smoked some. It was better than anything I've tried before it got rid of my pain including my headache my loss of appetite and my fatigue. This was truly a miracle. Unfortunately after waiting 30 days I was not excepted in the program because I have IBS and not IBD which is not excepted in the State of New Jersey. This is a major dilemma. I am currently on probation with a few months left and I am also not considered to be sober amongst my peers. This is my life and I choose not to live in pain.

There may be other alternatives but this is the only one that has worked for me.Since I started smoking in liquid form I have had a increase in weight and my life is more manageable. We are all in this together so let's help one another out. Please let me know if you do try this and it works for you.I would be willing to exchange email addresses.

Thanks


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

i know this topic is old-- but please listen to your body! your doctor isn't with you every day, and if there's something on your menu that you feel gives you a reaction, take it off! My doc had me on an all vegetable diet for several months and it made my symptoms WAY worse. I do my own diet trouble shooting now, and although it's difficult, my symptoms have improved a little not listening to every little thing my doctor said. ( i am 23 and had to drop out of college because my ibs caused so much pain-- anxiety, panic, hemorrhoids, the works). taking natural supplements for the anxiety helps take the edge off without all the side effects. I got them from my nutritionist, and I HIGHLY recommend seeing one in addition to your GI doctor. Gastroenterologists are not nutritionists, and they can sometimes not give you the most sound diet advice (it depends!)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

kaymj said:


> i know this topic is old-- but please listen to your body! your doctor isn't with you every day, and if there's something on your menu that you feel gives you a reaction, take it off! My doc had me on an all vegetable diet for several months and it made my symptoms WAY worse. I do my own diet trouble shooting now, and although it's difficult, my symptoms have improved a little not listening to every little thing my doctor said. ( i am 23 and had to drop out of college because my ibs caused so much pain-- anxiety, panic, hemorrhoids, the works). taking natural supplements for the anxiety helps take the edge off without all the side effects. I got them from my nutritionist, and I HIGHLY recommend seeing one in addition to your GI doctor. Gastroenterologists are not nutritionists, and they can sometimes not give you the most sound diet advice (it depends!)


I hear ya, kaymj! I actually got my chronic constipation from going from a regular old Americana diet to a raw fruits & vegetables diet for a few months time, I have never been the same since. Telling people "just eat more fiber" (like the kind that's found in fruits & veggies) should work, but for many of us it makes matters worse, if not way worse.

For me? The less fiber the better.


----------



## flaxseed123 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey, I'm in a similar situation. I'm 19, too, and my IBS is preventing me from going back to university.

I've just stopped taking my medication. Maybe you can relate to my story?

I've been taking 20mg of omeprazole a day for the past 5 years after a perforation in my stomach lining caused an ulcer. Since then, I've been diagnosed with IBS C and have had various digestion problems. I've been on omeprazole, Prilosec, dulcolax, and miralax as needed for the past five years. A recent trip to the doctor a year ago also started me on amitiza twice a day, but the nausea that accompanied it has restricted me to taking it once a day.

For the past 2 months, I have been permanently distended. No exaggeration. Looking 9 months pregnant, I did not fit into any of my clothes, could not leave my house, had to alter my fitness routine resulting in Weight gain, and my body image was so distorted, I had to start seeing a therapist.

It turns out, I was severely packed. I went to the hospital and received an oral enema, the chocolate bomb, as well as two soapy water enemas with little relief. Needles to say, the distention continued.

Having enough, three days ago, I decided to stop taking all of my medications, cold turkey. I went from taking amitiza, omeprazole, Prilosec, dulcolax and miralax every day to nothing at all. While my distention has not only gone down, but almost disappeared entirely, i have been suffering with other things. I wake up around 3am every night with severe acid reflux and nausea and my sleeping patterns have changed. I have really bad stomach cramps and my bowl movements have continued to be irregular, sometimes I have multicolored diarrhea that causes pain.

I don't know what else to do. I'm seeing my fourth GI in 5 years tomorrow morning. All of my other ones have given up, claiming there's nothing more they can do. In my last visit to children's hospital, one of the nurses suggested I switch to wholistic medicine, which isn't covered by insurance.

I'm 19 and worried that I won't be able to go back to college if this irregularity keeps up. Throughout the year I had little to no problems with my stomach-- the distention has only worsened since being home. I am on a bland diet, so I know it isn't something I've eaten. I eat a lot of fiber and drink a lot of water.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

flaxseed123 said:


> Hey, I'm in a similar situation. I'm 19, too, and my IBS is preventing me from going back to university.
> 
> I've just stopped taking my medication. Maybe you can relate to my story?
> 
> ...


If extra fiber doesn't take away your constipation, I suggest eating as little fiber as possible/none extra. For a lot of us here, including me? More fiber = more constipation.

This works pretty well for me (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

flossy said:


> I hear ya, kaymj! I actually got my chronic constipation from going from a regular old Americana diet to a raw fruits & vegetables diet for a few months time, I have never been the same since. Telling people "just eat more fiber" (like the kind that's found in fruits & veggies) should work, but for many of us it makes matters worse, if not way worse.
> 
> For me? The less fiber the better.


Soooo true! everyone preaches fiber if they are not actual IBS sufferers! my gut is SOO much happier without fiber! I was literally forcing vegetables down waiting for that miracle day when I would magically start pooping again. I find that fiber SUPPLEMENTS or Nanogreens are more gentle, since they're broken down partially, and won't tear up the gut. (and you still get the nutrients) It really depends though--- what works now may not work next week, hahaha!


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

flaxseed123 said:


> Hey, I'm in a similar situation. I'm 19, too, and my IBS is preventing me from going back to university.
> 
> I've just stopped taking my medication. Maybe you can relate to my story?
> 
> ...


Definitely keep listening to your body! my distention caused my abdominal muscles to tear-- leading to an abdominal hernia that is VERY painful (I told my docs I was distended, and was not able to get it under control FOR SEVEN MONTHS-- still not fully under control) so the fact that your taking these steps now is VERY good!

if I'm going to be opinionated, I find Omeprazole to be a complete joke. what even is that pill doing. Prilosec is a SHORT term solution to ulcers. it will not cure the cause. And mix up your diet a bit! you could be reacting negatively to fiber! food diaries are annoying, but if your pain/distention is lower in your gut, you're reacting to foods that you ate 6-12 hours prior. So keeping track of what is causing lower gut pain is easier with a food diary!

if you make a horrible food mistake, saline enemas are a dream. they are at all drug stores and can be a "quick fix" if you're severely backed up. I always keep some in the medicine cabinet.


----------

